# Shipping to Canada - FYI



## Texatdurango (Nov 22, 2007)

I put this in this forum since I think folks doing group buys might be interested.

I had an opportunity of sending a package to Canada from my recent group buy and learned a few things that I thought were worth sharing because I believe there is a lot of misinformation floating around the forum.

To begin with, I want to debunk the myth of â€œall the time consuming paperwork hassle involvedâ€.  I took 18 packages to the post office this morning, one of which was heading for Canada and filling out the customs slip took no longer than filling out the insurance slip for the other packages.   The insurance slips needed the â€œToâ€ address filled in while the customs slip needed the â€œFromâ€ and â€œToâ€ addresses filled inâ€¦ 12 seconds longer, big deal!

Second, you can use the same priority mail â€œFlat Rateâ€ envelopes and boxes as we use for US delivery.  Our rates are:

Flat rate envelope = $4.60
Flat rate box = $8.95

The exact same packages going to Canada are:

Flat rate envelope = $9.00
Flat rate box = $23

First class rates are cheaper than flat rate priority parcels and according to my post office, probably about as fast as priority mail to Canada.  The box I sent weighed 1.7 pounds (15 Sierra pen kits) and cost $6.46 to ship, not all that bad, and a LOT cheaper than I was lead to believe!   

I didnâ€™t try purchasing the postage online but it certainly appeared that it was possible since Canada was a selectable destination choice and I would assume that home pick up would also be possible.  Unfortunately, that service is not available to me since I live in a rural area and canâ€™t test it.

Well, Iâ€™ve rambled enough, my point is this, if I ever do a group buy again, I will not exclude Canadian folks because there is no more hassle or time spent if you are going to the post office to deliver a bunch of boxes.   If they can stand the postage, I can stand filling in a â€œFromâ€ and â€œToâ€ address on a slip of paper!

Of course there are a thousand different scenarios, this is just one!


----------



## DRP460 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the vote, much appreciated.
Group buys aside, there are a couple of well known suppliers that will not ship from the US to Canada,
Which is fine, since the better places will.


----------



## savannadan (Nov 22, 2007)

Greatly appreciate this information.  My wife sells handmade jewelry and some of my turnings on Etsy and has recently had the experience of shipping an order to Canada.  I think she had much the same experience other than using first class versus flat rate priority.  
Happy Thanksgiving!!
Dan


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 22, 2007)

George,

thank you for setting the record straight. "We" Canucks are most appreciative of the kindness and effort that our American friends extend to us when we're allowed in on the IAP GROUP BUYS.

Best regards,
-Peter-


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 22, 2007)

I ship to Canada all the time and all it costs me is an extra address label and less than a minute to fill form..  Agree with TEX, easy to do.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 22, 2007)

Another thank you George .... from another George[^] As Peter said, we are most appreciative of the opportunity to participate in the group buys.

edit in: FYI the flat rate envelope is limited to 4lbs and the flate rate box is limited to 20lbs


----------



## exoticwo (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's my input on shipping to Canada. I send packages, Flat rate envelopes/Boxes and heavy boxes, using the USPS. They seem to have the best rates and I have never had a problem. For example: Fed_ _ cost over $150.00 for 30 lbs. and the USPS was just over $50.00 (not exact numbers but real close).


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't know about Fed_ _ but UPS clobbers us up here with "brokerage fees". I got a package last week (UPS) that was valued at $59.12. The brokerage fee was $29.55 (not including taxes which have to be paid anyway). I don't know what the US shipper was charged. Do yourself and your customer a favor .... ship only USPS unless they request otherwise.


----------



## jcollazo (Nov 22, 2007)

I use Endicia to process my USPS mailings. When shipping outside the US it prints out the label with the Customs form. It's very fast and makes shipping a no-brainer. As far as speed getting to it's destination, I don't know. I get very little feedback from the receivers. I did send Gearge a small box recently so maybe he can chime in. And as long as the shipments are ready by 10:30am the USPS picks it up with their normal deliveries. If I have to go to the PO to drop something off later in the day, it's only 1 1/2 miles away


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> 
> I don't know about Fed_ _ but UPS clobbers us up here with "brokerage fees". I got a package last week (UPS) that was valued at $59.12. The brokerage fee was $29.55 (not including taxes which have to be paid anyway). I don't know what the US shipper was charged. Do yourself and your customer a favor .... ship only USPS unless they request otherwise.



These days it's the only way that I request any of my packages to be shipped to Canada. With USPS shipments, I rarely have our customs agents inspect the goods, whereas with the couriers it's virtually 100% guaranteed that both provincial + G.S.T.(federal tax) + admin. fees will be imposed and thereby making the goods so much more expensive to import.

-Peter-


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all,
Thanks Joe ... I'd forgotten about your package[)] I just got back from checking my mailbox at the end of the street (pant-pant). It arrived safely. Joe mailed it on Nov. 6 so that's 15 days. Pretty crappy service (Canada Post/Customs?) coming across the border since there were no stamps on it to indicate customs even saw it. The contents are all ok and look great Joe.

Peter, the brokerage fees are being credited back to my CC by the supplier - they sent it UPS by mistake. I had asked for USPS. I'll reveal the name with a big thank you for the service when the credit hits my card. The UPS delivery BTW was only 2 days from Indiana to my door!! That says something about Canada Post[V]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> 
> As far as speed getting to it's destination, I don't know. I get very little feedback from the receivers.



I recently received a first class posted packet from EDDIEO from MD and it only took 3 days to reach me in Ontario. Overall I must say that USPS is much more efficient with deliveries in comparison to <s>CRAPPY</s> er I mean CANADA POST.

-Peter-


----------



## Grizzlyss (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you George for piping up for us Canuks !! I try to always use USPS, I recently got a scooter from California so I can runn my dogs, and they would only ship Fedex. Fedex told me that they would only charge $7.00 for the paperwork, what a crock. The shipping was $59.00, they they also charged us $45 for the paperwork, then the Taxes and duty (as the scooter was originally from China) it ended up costing $170.00 in shipping, taxes and duty to get a $450 scooter to Canada. That is why now if it can't go USPS I don't buy it.

Sheldon


----------

